# Forgot password



## dadio1a (Jan 26, 2017)

Ive been a member of this site for a couple years now and was automatically signed in when i came to this site. Recently my work switched out computers and ive forgotten my password. Ive had to create a new account just to make this post. My username is Dadiola. Can one of the administrators email the password to Dadiola. You can use the email that is associated with that username. I still have it.

Thanks


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 26, 2017)

I've forwarded your request to Noxx. Someone will be in touch.

Dave


----------



## dadio1a (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks


----------

